# Holy Smokes - Its Snowing, HELP



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I told yall, for those who read my post about it being 70 and sunny this past weekend, that weather here changes on a dime. Its freaking snowing outside. I dont mean little flurries, its full blown snowing. The entire city will shutdown soon :rotflmao1: Temps is low 30's


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, just do what everyone else in the south does, go to the grocery store :rotflmao1:

Whether you need to or not, that what your supposed to do


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Too funny, hope yall make it down there :rotflmao1:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hot Dam me and my sled are on the way, 
Dam Southerners dont know what to do with all that White Gold :rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, we know what to do with it, send it back where it belongs, NORTH :10220:

Its already over, no sledding happening here. Just wet and cold


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL, the storm is on it's way here. By the sounds of it, we are going to get hit pretty good.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

It's snowing - time to hit the grocery store. Buy in the south we do that so well. They hit the stores in droves, and act like there is no food stores left. The horror!! :scratchhead: Who wants to go skiing? My last great ski trip was to Massanuten, VA. I went the day after Christmas. I got a ski deal for a whole day of skiing plus a bus trip there, and back. I had so much fun. The only bad part was they had 3 runs open with fake snow. Fake snow is like cursing to me.:shrug:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Yeah, we know what to do with it, send it back where it belongs, NORTH :10220:


You were NOT kidding about sending it our way HOLY SMOKES we got DUMPED on...

Thanks for the snow my southern neighbour :thumbup1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

No problem  That snow just doenst seem to like this good ol southern air. Hope its not too bad, inlaws are traveling today from MN to wisconsin, then on down to TN tomorrow. They are worried about the weather, since they are driving.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

By the way, as the southerns like to put it "this damn yankee" wouldn't say 
_"Its freaking snowing outside. I dont mean little flurries, its full blown snowing."_ as my husband puts it. I would have called it flurries. It really surprises me too because he has almost gotten stuck at the Minneapolis airport because of REAL snow---but you gotta love him anyways....... Of course today it is 50, so usually what snow we get doesn't stay..there was a light dusting of snow on the ground in the wooded areas this morning, but it is definitely gone this afternoon.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This is my daily life guys :whip:

I am currently accepting sympathy :comfort_:





glfortner said:


> By the way, as the southerns like to put it "this damn yankee" wouldn't say
> _"Its freaking snowing outside. I dont mean little flurries, its full blown snowing."_ as my husband puts it. I would have called it flurries. It really surprises me too because he has almost gotten stuck at the Minneapolis airport because of REAL snow---but you gotta love him anyways....... Of course today it is 50, so usually what snow we get doesn't stay..there was a light dusting of snow on the ground in the wooded areas this morning, but it is definitely gone this afternoon.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well he responded faster than I thought he would. I thought I might get away with it for a little while--oh well!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

What a great story about snow melting and sympathy. I was wondering who was the better driver in the snow? One snowstorm we had the cars back tires got stuck in it. So a few shoves later we got it going again. My husband is an expert driver in every kind of weather. I always drive in snow too, so we are sorta equal.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess it would depend on who you ask. I think I am the better driver in the snow because I have more experience with it. He is good about giving up the wheel in any circumstance.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, here is some pics of the big snow. I told yall this was no joke, we got hammered :rotflmao1:
*My poor camper, snow covered*


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

actually, here is the forecast for tomorrow, we may really get some snow!

BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON THE PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE TO ALL SNOW AND BECOME HEAVY WITH SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OF BETWEEN 3 AND 5 INCHES POSSIBLE. 

This is a blizzard for us you know....


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

OK I am ON THE FLOOR in TEARS laughing....

You call that SNOW???

I will post a picture after this weekends storm dumps on us...
Calling for one to two feet in some areas :10001:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

ok, lets see them. I will post some this weekend to, its coming down hard right now, hopefully get to leave work soon, cause its starting to stick :shrug:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

This is good. I'll post some pics as well. We are expecting a lot of snow. I have a 6 foot tree in my front lawn and it's almost burried. I expect it to be fully under snow by the end of the weekend.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds good. They let all the local schools out today at 11:30am. There isnt even any snow on the ground yet :rotflmao1:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice pictures of the heavy snowfall on your roof! I had a personal question for you and your wife. Where did you meet? I thought with you from the south, and her from the north, maybe it was college. My husband and I met at church and went to the same college. So our paths sort of crossed there. :10220:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes Grace, thats an interesting question. How did that northern girl get hooked up with a southerner?

Well, we actually met on a cruise, Carnival cruise to the Bahamas. She was already "southernized" when we met, she couldnt take the cold anymore and left home and had lived in Hawaii, Texas, North Carolina, Arizone, and probably other places.

When we met she was living in North Carolina. 

So anyway, on the cruise we met in a dance club or bar, whatever you call them on the boat. I turned that southern charm on, she couldnt resist  You may get a different story from her though, but this is my story, and I am sticking to it.

She was a travel nurse at the time, doing 3 month and 6 month nursing jobs across the country. So long story short, we swapped numbers on the boat, we talked on the phone for hours a day after we got home.

My dad worked at Northwest at the time, and I was able to fly anywhere in the US for $50, so she invited me up for a weekend. That went well, then she came and stayed with me for a weekend.

Next thing you know she called and said their was a travel assignment available in my area, and if I wanted try this relationship out, she would move here, and if it didnt work out, in 3 months she would pack up and go.

Well, as they say, the rest is history.

Now, the best part of the deal. The night I met her, we wandered up tp the top deck of the boat, talking. I told her that night I was going to marry her someday. Of course she laughed. I said no, I really am. She said ok, why dont we make a bet on it then. 

So she said if we dont get married, then you have to pay for me to take another cruise. Then she said, if we do get married, she will pay for the honeymoon. Well guess what, she paid for the honeymoon :10001:. Best vacation I ever had, Sandals all inclusive resort in Jamaica. If you like to drink and eat, an all inclusive vacation is the way to go...But thats another story.....


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope I would say he is pretty much dead on except that I was living in SOUTH Carolina, which I can't believe he can't remember because he has a cousin who lived in the same town I did and she still gives him a hard time about coming to her town and didn't visit her.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahhh- That is a great story of how you guys met. On a cruise and she was a ship's nurse. So you made a bet the first night on deck. What a turn of events, because you did get married. Then you got a second honeymoon.:thumbup1: We went on a Royal Caribbean cruise when my youngest was 6 months old. He won the trip. We danced every night in those clubs. We'd start early and end up staying up till 3 am. Loved every minute of it.:10220:


----------



## disneykid (Mar 7, 2008)

:bang: Snow, What is that??????


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure, only see it on tv here :rotflmao1:



disneykid said:


> :bang: Snow, What is that??????


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

*Now this is snow!*

We had to wait 2 days while the snowplows reopened the highway. We were taking our son back to university Feb.17/08 in Vancouver, BC from Kamloops,BC when this storm hit. The hiway was actually closed for 5 days.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow wasy, thats some serious snow there!

Here are some pics from the snow we got last night. Not much in comparison, but a lot for us!

Poor Camper










Southern Snowman: Name is Snowy



















Our Sled Dog


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*Love Those Pictures*

I'm so glad I got to see the pictures of you and your daughter. She is a cutie!! She is adorable with that pink hat. She was having fun playing in the snow with Dad. My daughter looked at the picture of your sled dog, and said she liked him.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Great photos CT!
Been watching the weather on Welcome to The Weather Underground : Weather Underground then clicking on the photos everyone is posting from Ohio, Tenn, Kentucky...oh Baby!

You'll need a team of those adorable 'sled dogs' :rotflmao1:Start your own cross country race! Stay safe.
Cheers!


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics! I got to say, I have been cracking up about the sled dog :rotflmao1:

Whats he pulling, thats what I want to know??


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well here it is.
March 08-08 winter storm. WOW!!!! pictures from outdoors photos on webshots
Where are the palm trees? GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

ok, ok, you win. Cant compete with that, WOW! :bang:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Good pics guys, you did get nailed up north there. I guess yall get all that snow of the great lakes


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We sure do. Lake Huron and Lake Ontario depending on which direction it's coming from. I would say this has been the worst winter we've had in years. We didn't get this much snow last year. I remeber how disappointed I was that I didn't really get a chance to use my new snow blower all that much. This year I've been using it 2-3 times a week. I'm getting my money's worth this year that's for sure.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

OK...if I did this right...there will be photos(?) of this past weekend at one of our southern California deserts: Joshua Tree.

Hmmm...cannot seem to incorporate several photos. Obviously not doing something right. Anyway...all that winter rain is translating to FLOWERS. 

Sending sunshine to you all!
Cheers!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you we need it!


----------

